# Look what flew over my house this morning...



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2009)

... just awesome!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

Avenger if I'm not mistaken. Cool!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2009)

That is epic Andy! Wheres that thing based? I'm still yet to see it in the flesh, be nice if it ventured down this way or at least to temora. 

My place gets buzzed by the local P 51 and P 40 every so often. I'll try and get some shots myself. 

Cheers


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats freakin' fantastic!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## v2 (Aug 22, 2009)

8)


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 22, 2009)

My grampa told me that when he was young, B-36 and stuff flew low over him.

He said they wher loud.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2009)

Heinz said:


> That is epic Andy! Wheres that thing based? I'm still yet to see it in the flesh, be nice if it ventured down this way or at least to temora.
> 
> My place gets buzzed by the local P 51 and P 40 every so often. I'll try and get some shots myself.
> 
> Cheers



See this link Alex Wirraway Aviation Museum - Flying Warbirds - Queensland, Australia


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2009)

Once you hear that unmistakable sound, you never forget it. Good catch with the camera.

As an aside, I was heading into work last night in Camarillo and got to witness a couple of arrivals inbound to the Camarillo airshow. I saw a T-28A and the unmistakable shape of the F7F. 8)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2009)

Good job Andy, grabbing the camera so quick. Nice shots mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW!!! that was probably very awesome to see


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2009)

That bird sounds as good as it looks!

Good pics!

TO


----------



## trackend (Aug 22, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Once you hear that unmistakable sound, you never forget it. Good catch with the camera.



Too true Eric the BOB Lanc comes over my house two of three times a year and your ears get atuned to sound of those four merlins crossing the sky, so you know exactly whats heading your way long before you see it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool!

It's not often we get vintage aircraft that fly over town, and it's even rarer that I have my camera set up when they do!


----------



## DBII (Aug 22, 2009)

a nice surprise

DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Good job getting the pictures!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool 8)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2009)

Good Pic's ! With The Fighter Factory so close, I get fly-overs quite often, but I never have the camera handy.
The under wing insignia [star bar] looks funny...... or is it me ??

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome!!! 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2009)

Great shots Wildcat!! Just found the thread.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2009)

It sure is nice to hear those big internal combustion engines over the turbo props and jets you usually get


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm just like Aaron, I just found this thread. Good job catching it with the camera. How many passes did it make?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

It made two passes Thor. The first pass caught me unprepared (was still in bed ) but on the second I was ready!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats some fast work Andy!  Thanks for link on the page too.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh boy, I would like to see that for real....


----------



## Crunch (Aug 29, 2009)

I only ever get the police chopper flying around near my place


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 14, 2009)

I work next to a small airport and one time I left at the right time. A B-17 was just landing! My jaw dropped.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Well guys I had another nice little surprise today


----------



## Pong (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy cow, you got an Avenger flying over your house? Super awesome!

Here in town we mostly get UH-1s. The only military aircraft I've seen from another country is two Sea Knights.

Anyway, that is totally awesome and amazing. 8)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2010)

More nice shots Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

So how come your such a lucky [email protected], Andy!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow I never saw this thread before! I happen to live under the flightpath of SFO. Occasionally, when it is very windy, the airliners fly REALLY low. Maybe a different route or something, but its very cool! Also the Collings Foundation bombers always fly over once a year along with their p-51c. Sometimes a black hawk or f-18 or something will fly over but thats very rare.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 25, 2010)

I think we're on a flightpath of some form for the Municipal Airport here or something. I've had the Snowbirds fly over and practice over where I can see them from my house, CF-18s buzz my house on a number of occasions as well as had (IIRC) an A-10, F-16, F-117 and something else which I can't remember fly over my house in formation. No WWII planes though! You're like Wildcat!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2010)

Great shots Andy! The front and rear aircraft look to be L-4s but(?) not sure about the biplane.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2010)

The biplane looks like a Tigermoth. Nice entertainment Andy.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys  The formation consists of an L-5B, an OY-1 and a TigerMoth. According to this website, the L-5 is a combat vet of the CBI theatre.
Stinson Sentinel L-5B, USAAF 44-16890 - Wirraway Aviation Museum - Flying Warbirds - Queensland, Australia


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice shots Andy!

As of yesterday, I've seen three AT-6s fly over my house, but no photos to share. 

Gotta keep the camera at the ready.

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks TO


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice shot’s Andy, all I get id Qantas and Virgin and maybe a Tiger if they can make it.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice shots Andy!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great captures on those fly overs Andy....I seriously suspect that you have a 'spare' camera on permanent state of Quick Reaction Alert, ready for just such a fly over !!! 

When I went to the CAF Airsho a few years ago, when the Avenger turned up...boy was it loud, you knew when that babe started up, totaly unmistakable sound track.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Great captures on those fly overs Andy....I seriously suspect that you have a 'spare' camera on permanent state of Quick Reaction Alert, ready for just such a fly over !!!
> .



That I do mate  I just wish it had a better zoom to get some closer shots.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG !

If I see one of this over my house I´ll be happy for months   

So cool ! What a lucky !


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are some photos I took of a nearby fire this afternoon. Was quite exciting to watch these two work, however its not something you want to see every day! Pics taken from my backyard.


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2011)

nice shots, hope the wind was blowing away from you Andy !!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure was Karl, left to right in the photos. Came pretty close to a few houses down the bottom of the hill though..


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Great shots man. Much damage????


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2011)

Good stuff, Andy. Love to see those in action, but that's usually for saving someone in deep trouble, so it's a mixed bag.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2011)

Great pics Andy. You should have sent some to the local newspaper.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2011)

This Friday I was at my step daughters football game (she's in the band) and two F-18's flew over the stadium. About 5 minutes later, they flew over again and then once more in another 5 minutes. Not sure what they were up to (probably training), but it was nice to watch them go over.


----------



## wulfhound (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw this B-17 (probably an F or G) flying over one of the beaches in northern NJ a little over a year ago.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice shot Wulfhound, I think it's the G Nine 0 Nine if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2011)

Gotta love the sound it makes too. Good catch!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

